# Dang it JD!



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm driving home now. 

I think I'm going to stop for gas.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

But not there. Too expensive.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

KLR said:


> If its not raining.


Yep!


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

My wife spent $200 on groceries today.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

KLR said:


> I'm driving home now.
> 
> I think I'm going to stop for gas.


More yep!:lol:

Stop for sliders!


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

KLR said:


> My wife spent $200 on groceries today.


... and there's nothin' to eat!:yikes:


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Yep!


I like where your head's at BF


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Big Frank 25 said:


> More yep!:lol:
> 
> Stop for sliders!


Gas station gives me the "sliders"


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Every word on here is pertinent! If it werent my wife wouldn't let me out to visit!:tdo12:


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Smoke's gonna **** a shicken when he sees this.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

We can't say ****??


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

**** isn't really a swear word...like **** is.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

:lol:

DING!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

:lol::lol:

DING DING!


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

just ducky said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> DING DING!


:coolgleam:coolgleam

OMG!!!!! 

After I blew beer on my computer, I am RFLMFAO!!!!!!!


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

goosemanrdk said:


> :coolgleam:coolgleam
> 
> OMG!!!!!
> 
> After I blew beer on my computer, I am RFLMFAO!!!!!!!


Lol


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

Can't believe I took the time to read all 4 pages of this posts, but when I got done I realized I was laughing the whole time haha

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

KLR said:


> It really bothers me when people type up an entire post that doesn't really say anything.
> You read on and on and on and on and by the time you realize that there is no point to the post (other than to whore up the post count), it's too late to unread any of it.
> There goes another minute of your life that you'll never have back. You're welcome.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Unfreakin beleiveable! Post bumpin turds with all this chatter and dinging going on, now I know how you all got ur posts count up so high!


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm taking a break and eating yogurt and a granola bar. While I read all this dribble! 
T


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Done with my break back to work!


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

work work work.................


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i'm making this post just so i can look at my name above it and see how many posts i have...haven't looked in a long time and too lazy to find my post count somewhere else.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

wow. i've been a member since 2000. i should be a moderator or something. gotta be some kind of reward for 12 years of this ****. lol.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

well I know there are people with a higher post count than me Smoke. And I see ol' Shi Kid is close on my heels. :yikes: 

You know what they say..."the person with the most stuff, AND the most internet posts, when they die, WINS!" :lol::lol:

Oh, and by the way....DING! :lol:


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

just ducky said:


> well I know there are people with a higher post count than me Smoke. And I see ol' Shi Kid is close on my heels. :yikes:
> 
> You know what they say..."the person with the most stuff, AND the most internet posts, when they die, WINS!" :lol::lol:
> 
> Oh, and by the way....DING! :lol:


Bumpin it up for JD!!!!!:evil:


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

:coolgleam I got it turn to page 4!!!!!!:chillin:


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> wow. i've been a member since 2000. i should be a moderator or something. gotta be some kind of reward for 12 years of this ****. lol.



I'm confused...above - did you mean ****? Or ****?


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

I really think he meant ****! not ****!


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

bump


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow! You guys need to get out fishing or scouting or something! It's weird around here with no bickering...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

I got it to page 6

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Isn't all this stuff what twitter or tweetn for?It's like seinfield's show about nothing:lol:


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Who's JD? 





:mischeif:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

PhilBernardi said:


> Who's JD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy who buys you breakfast after we shoot a fast limit of late season mallards  

Oh and smoke....DING! :evilsmile


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

KLR said:


> Ttt


I bought new tires 750 after my union discount. Yikes. Made in USA tho.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Wow off season at its best


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jan 20, 2012)

Working 4 days on and 4 days off I will never catch that post count but here is one more. Ding


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

RedNeckWino said:


> Working 4 days on and 4 days off I will never catch that post count but here is one more. Ding


Your wasting your 4 days off lol


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Here's hoping I can get it to turn another page. 

DING!!!!!!!


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Sweet sucess!!!!!! :coolgleam


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

goosemanrdk said:


> Here's hoping I can get it to turn another page.
> 
> DING!!!!!!!


Hows that eye coming. Hopefully ill have some cut corn to stick him in come Sept. Definitely see him hanging out with some avery floater geese


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

goosemanrdk said:


> Sweet sucess!!!!!! :coolgleam


Pfffft. Tapatalk - 50 posts to a page. You losers need to bump 36 more times to roll to page three


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

-1. 35


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Driving to give pick up corn cob grit.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

lewy149 said:


> Hows that eye coming. Hopefully ill have some cut corn to stick him in come Sept. Definitely see him hanging out with some avery floater geese


He is coming along good along with his buddie. Hopefully get pics of the progress up in the next day or 2. At this rate, I should have them both completed by next week Wednesday.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

KLR said:


> Pfffft. Tapatalk - 50 posts to a page. You losers need to bump 36 more times to roll to page three


Damn internet police!!! Always coming along and ruining someone else's good time.:evil:

P.S. Your tapatalk don't mean **** to me. LOL


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

*** i ***


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

*** was ***


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

*** purposely ***


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

***avoiding ***


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

*** this ***


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

*** thread ***


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

but what the hell, you guys baited me :evilsmile

Sorry Smoke. Ding, ding, ding, ding, ding, and...oh yeah....DING!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

RedNeckWino said:


> Working 4 days on and 4 days off I will never catch that post count but here is one more. Ding


I just looked at my personal statistics here, and it shows I joined in 2002! :yikes: So this number is over 10 friggin' years!!! Man, I've been around here that long?

Oh yeah...ding!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

just ducky said:


> but what the hell, you guys baited me :evilsmile
> 
> Sorry Smoke. Ding, ding, ding, ding, ding, and...oh yeah....DING!


Hey...I forgot one. Ding. Oh and this one now...ding :evilsmile


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

was just out watering my garden. sweet corn looking good, but man is the grass brown.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

okay, enough foolishness. Gonna go watch the Tigers kick some Indian ***!


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Click.


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

KLR said:


> Click.


Bang


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

just ducky said:


> okay, enough foolishness. Gonna go watch the Tigers kick some Indian ***!


This Post probably made them lose.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

spartansfan said:


> This Post probably made them lose.


I think they actually won that one. However lately.....not so much :sad:


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

just ducky said:


> I think they actually won that one. However lately.....not so much :sad:
> 
> Oh and DING!!


There I fixed it for you. Boy, all that thinking of rail scouting has got you slipping on the basics.:evil:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> There I fixed it for you. Boy, all that thinking of rail scouting has got you slipping on the basics.:evil:


Didn't want to gloat about it. Afterall, I'm sure I'll see ol' Smoke at the festival this weekend :evilsmile


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

just ducky said:


> Didn't want to gloat about it. Afterall, I'm sure I'll see ol' Smoke at the festival this weekend :evilsmile


Oh, I see, classic "internet tuff guy" stuff. All talk when the keyboard is between you and the other person, but the smallest hint off actually seeing the person face to face, and you turn into a mouse.:lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> Oh, I see, classic "internet tuff guy" stuff. All talk when the keyboard is between you and the other person, but the smallest hint off actually seeing the person face to face, and you turn into a mouse.:lol:


Gotta keep the peace between the brutha's


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Entertain me.


----------



## Quack R (Oct 7, 2010)

really you have to have 3 characters to post?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Yes


----------

